# March Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Its time to start a new giveaway!

This time its a awesome goat packing hat donated by the NAPgA. It's a top quality hat with the NAPgA logo displayed on the front. 
[attachment=0:10zyetit]NWPgA Hat.jpg[/attachment:10zyetit]

As usual simply reply to this message to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that would come in pretty handy on those sunny days

Count me in


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in too...


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I would wear that, count me in.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please enter me in the drawing.
Tim


----------



## Linda Harbury (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a person who nearly always wears a hat. I'd be a good choice for the give-away because this hat would be a great conversation starter!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Add us to the mix again, I like hats, they are sooo usefull


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Put me in again. By the way, who won the last two items???


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

steve morgan said:


> Put me in again. By the way, who won the last two items???


The winners are posted at the bottom (last post) of each monthly forum. January was "cryptobrian" and February was "mytimeranch".


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

please count me in. Thanks
Cindy :lol:


----------



## aspentre (Jan 23, 2009)

This would be a good start to my start in the packgoat experience.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Great Hat. Count me in.


----------



## cjb (Jan 1, 2009)

Me too


----------



## imported_Rebecca (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice Hat


----------



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

everyone could use a new goat hat. Count me in
Joyce
Eureka UT


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't pass on a free hat.
Nate


----------



## Ann in NH (Dec 22, 2008)

One can never have too many caps! I'm in!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I do not have one of those hats.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I best get in on it!


----------



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

Count me in for the hat !


----------



## imported_Kevin (Mar 21, 2009)

*Just a few days left to sign up for the March Giveaway!*

I'm new to the forum, but not new to packing with goats. Maybe I'll be the luck winner.


----------



## schmelzloretta (Dec 13, 2008)

count me in!!!
Loretta


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the March Giveaway is................................. kentd71

Congratulations!!

Thanks to everyone who is joining in the fun!


----------

